# Problems starting a new honda 9.9



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

I bought a Mercury inflatable and a Honda 9.9 short shaft outboard last week. It started on the first pull and has done so ever since until today. It didn't start and I haven't been able to get it started all day. I talked to the mailorder dealer, they were no help. I have the lanyard for the kill switch installed, the choke's on (tried it off too), The gas line is well connected and primed. The gas tank vent is open. The tank is 3/4 full.

Any ideas on what else to try. According to the manual I have to drain the oil and carbs to transport it in my truck to the nearest honda service place, so If I can figure this out on my own (with your help), I'd sure like to. The engine has about 3 - 4 hours on it. Was run according to the break-in recommendations and has performed flawlessly. 

It really seems like it must be something as simple as the kill switch, but I've triple checked everything I mentioned..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Check your plug(s). pull them out and look to see if they're fouled or not. You might also be able to ground the tip and see if they're sparking but be careful cuz it doesn't feel good to get zapped


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, and while you've got the plugs out, pull the starter cord a couple times and check the cylinders to make sure you're getting gas into the cylinders.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Try this: Set throttle on "start" and tighten the friction knob enough so it stays there. Pull choke fully out. Pull start rope once as fast as you can manage. *Push choke halfway in*. Count to five, and then give it two or three sharp pulls. It may very well start, unless you have the aforementioned fouled plugs.

This "choke out, one pull, choke half-in, pull twice" thing has been a "feature" of every Honda I've ever owned, including my new 2 HP four-stroke (the one-handed outboard). The only time I've started with no choke is on really warm days.

If you get it started, take it for a ten-minute full-throttle run, stop it and then try starting it again. You will likely find it will start first pull, or with first pull at half-choke. Hondas would appear to have a wide range of lean/rich mix options, but I'm just guessing. This has worked for me, and I own the 2 HP, an old BF100 9.9 from the '80s, and a new Honda 2000 genset. They all have touchy chokes.


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, especially yours Valiente, as it is based on experience. I'll file that one away for sure, but they were all informative.

I decided to fill up the fuel tank, which involved removing it from the boat and the fuel line. When I put it back in the boat and hooked it up, it started up on the second pull, after a burp on the first. I'm dumbfounded as to what the problem was and anxious to see what tomorrow brings. I had disconnected, and reconnected and double checked everything many times.

I did get a call this evening from the owner of the undisclosed mailorder company this evening asking if my problem had been resolved and leaving his number should I need further assistance. Pretty Impressive!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

It could have either been flooded or the plugs were fouled and letting it sit allowed the fuel to evaporate enough to start it.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

It's also a start trick with the Hondas to slowly pull the start rope till you feel tension indicating that it's on the compression stroke, then let the rope retract, now when you pull to start, the piston is headed to the power stroke first thing, seems to always get them running on the second or third pull.


----------



## sailbot (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there, I have a Honda 8HP 2007, I know for sure that the throttle must be set to the LOWEST setting otherwise she will never start. The hondas dont really have a conventional choke, it just opens a passage around butterly valve, at least thats what I was told..
If you twisst the throttle even a little bit while starting you will flood the engine


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

capttb said:


> It's also a start trick with the Hondas to slowly pull the start rope till you feel tension indicating that it's on the compression stroke, then let the rope retract, now when you pull to start, the piston is headed to the power stroke first thing, seems to always get them running on the second or third pull.


Oh, yes...I forgot that one...I do it so automatically. I had a two-stroke Mercury that I sold this summer that had a different "routine", and while there was nothing wrong with it performance or reliability-wise, I have to say I prefer the four-strokes.


----------



## KRCSWO (Apr 21, 2008)

*Honda won't start*

I have a Honda 8hp outboard. The only time it won't start for me is if I accidentally knock it into gear, and try to start it. It will not start if in gear.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I was a diehard for 2 stroke Johnson's 'till forced to get a four stroke, they made it legal to buy a new 2 stroke here, but illegal to sell one, (pretty clever way to prohibit them). I just dug a 2 hp Honda out of a lazzarette that hadn't seen daylight since last November and the darn thing started right up. I think it's a good idea to run the carb dry before long term storage, I love 'em now, 4 strokes are much easier, 'cept you got to change oil every now and then.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I have a Honda 8. The jets in these motors are tiny and can easily clog. Sometimes the piece of crud that's causing the clog can dislodge itself, only to return later.


----------



## mardeis (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a new 9.9 as well and have had problems starting it. I finally figured out there is a, button on the Starboard side you can push and then open the throttle all the way, without engaging the gears. Have you tried this? Before I found this button, I tried to get my new motor started for about 30 minutes, and tried all the above suggestions. I am still having trouble getting it to idle without dying, but at least this button allows me to start the engine. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## waltsn (Jul 16, 2008)

Useful thread to me..

On my early 90's Honda BF8, there is a mechanical- electrical switch/sensor which tells the CDI ignition unit when the outboard is in Nuetral. 

Does anyone know what the CDI unit does with the "knowlege" that the outboard is in Nuetral or in gear? Anything to do with starting the engine?


----------



## talismansigns (Jan 22, 2008)

I’d check your gas tank too. Sounds like the tube that is actually in the gas that draws the gas to your line may be out of shape. It may only be able to draw gas from the upper quarter of your tank. By filling it, you allowed it to be submerged again and draw gas.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

waltsn said:


> Useful thread to me..
> 
> On my early 90's Honda BF8, there is a mechanical- electrical switch/sensor which tells the CDI ignition unit when the outboard is in Nuetral.
> 
> Does anyone know what the CDI unit does with the "knowlege" that the outboard is in Nuetral or in gear? Anything to do with starting the engine?


I would say yes. Typically that's called a Neutral Safety Switch and it's function is to prevent starting the engine in gear (similar to most car engines).


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Heh...the Honda 2 4-stroke has no neutral, which is why you point AWAY from the mothership when you start. I opted for the usual throttle lever, not the weak-sounding "centrifugal clutch", so if I want to go in reverse, I spin the entire unit around and flip the throttle arm 180 degrees.

Frankly, you can fend off with a boat hook at low speed...I don't miss neutral. Full out, it drives a loaded Portabote about 4 knots...good enough for hauling stuff.


----------



## IndianaBob (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank Californiauke

I just purchased a Honda 5hp motor and its back in the shop. I am having a very hard time starting the thing. Once started it runs great however. The dealer said every other new 4 stroke marine engine comes right back into the shop because of starting problems. They told me to thank California emissions laws. The said in general the Honda carb jets are way too small and it runs way too lean. The emissions warranty is a full 5 years so Honda does not take any chances with the emissions not passing. So what is the dealers "solution" to this problem? well its to find the "trick" or routine to getting the thing started. For example they said they just had a new honda engine in and they found that two "pumps" of the handle throttle to full and back and then a pull of the starter would cause that particular engine to start right up every time. 

In conclusion, you simply have to find out how YOUR engine likes itself to be started and stick with it.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

IndianaBob said:


> Thank Californiauke
> 
> I just purchased a Honda 5hp motor and its back in the shop. I am having a very hard time starting the thing. Once started it runs great however. The dealer said every other new 4 stroke marine engine comes right back into the shop because of starting problems. They told me to thank California emissions laws. The said in general the Honda carb jets are way too small and it runs way too lean. The emissions warranty is a full 5 years so Honda does not take any chances with the emissions not passing. So what is the dealers "solution" to this problem? well its to find the "trick" or routine to getting the thing started. For example they said they just had a new honda engine in and they found that two "pumps" of the handle throttle to full and back and then a pull of the starter would cause that particular engine to start right up every time.
> 
> In conclusion, you simply have to find out how YOUR engine likes itself to be started and stick with it.


"Pumps"? Interesting, maybe that carb has an accelerator pump in it, similar to the old automotive carbs? I just bought a new Tohatsu 6HP 4 stroke and had a hard time starting it. It has a linkage arrangement so that when the choke is pulled all the way out the linkage opens the throttle a little bit, kind of like the old automatic chokes on automotive carbs. The problem was that it felt like the choke was all the way out but that it needed a little bit of extra pull to engage the choke all the way. Still a little cranky to start but once warmed up a little it runs perfectly at all speeds. I think I will try the "pump" routine.

Paul T


----------

